# Temporary home



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I have decamped under the stairs whilst building a new kitchen .

a little cramped but still useable .

View attachment 15127


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Lets see more of that Major


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Is that before or after I take all the kitchen out, drop the ceiling rewire the kitchen and put a new ceiling up due to be plastered next Saturday .

dont know if I should just stick with the plug in wemo or wether I should wire all the sockets in the new coffee area to be Wemo controlled ?? What do you think ?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

View attachment 15129
?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Wire all the sockets in the new coffee area to be Wemo controlled


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Best get everything wired and plumbed in now (could have a water supply and waste outlet chased up the wall and hidden behind a double socket blanking plate in case you ever upgrade, saves cutting holes in the worktop and would look neater)


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I would say if its a reliable system then go for it, problems occur when you put these systems in that are not 100% and you spend half your time fiddling to get right.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Lets see more of that Major



View attachment 15131


Here ya go but taken in a hurry


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> I would say if its a reliable system then go for it, problems occur when you put these systems in that are not 100% and you spend half your time fiddling to get right.


i have found the plug in wemo to be very reliable , but take heed of what you say and I'm already on it I will wire an override with a switch adjacent to the sockets so that if there are any issues its just a flick of a switch.

If I get time I will photo things as I go and post it up .


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Rhys said:


> Best get everything wired and plumbed in now (could have a water supply and waste outlet chased up the wall and hidden behind a double socket blanking plate in case you ever upgrade, saves cutting holes in the worktop and would look neater)


 I had considered drain and water supply and originally was going to do all this , but things have changed and frankly I can't see me plumbing in the L1 and as for upgrading, from what I have discovered in the last month of ownership that just is not going to happen, grinders maybe ;-) L1 is a keeper.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

How did you get that finish on the major?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

risky said:


> How did you get that finish on the major?


I got Patrick to do it !

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?19700-Mazzer-Major-Auberins-Timer-Project


----------

